# Silvia wand won't move



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i've bought a Silvia wand from ebay, it says V1/V2.

installed it and i have several problems.

first, the original nut won't turn full at its place, i don't know why and,

secondly, the wand isn't moving. i can't rotate it whatsoever...

anyone had such problems?

pic:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

give a link to the exact ebay item


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/281888276689?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

you refer to the original nut,, is that the original nut from the classic? or the original nut from the new wand?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

the original from the Classic, surely.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

see #2

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33359&p=442845#post442845


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

so sanding it is


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

@Jumbo Ratty it did the trick! thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad to be able to help.

Hope you get to grips with the wand quickly,,, took me a while


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yeah, i got some kind of microfoam, but anyhow not getting that "flat white" i'm getting at the local coffee shop


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

takes a lot of practice. if you're only making a couple of milky drinks a day like me then it may take a while.

Just enjoy the drinks either way


----------

